# S. Inzaghi:"Milan straordinario. Noi meglio in CL".



## admin (28 Luglio 2022)

Simone Inzaghi sulla scorsa stagione:"Abbiamo visto l'anno scorso, ci siamo incontrati 4 volte: una volta abbiamo vinto noi, una volta loro e poi ci sono stati due pareggi. Nelle Coppa abbiamo fatto meglio noi, loro sono stati bravissimi in campionato perché hanno fatto veramente qualcosa di straordinario".


----------



## Gamma (28 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi sulla scorsa stagione:"Abbiamo visto l'anno scorso, ci siamo incontrati 4 volte: una volta abbiamo vinto noi, una volta loro e poi ci sono stati due pareggi. Nelle Coppa abbiamo fatto meglio noi, loro sono stati bravissimi in campionato perché hanno fatto veramente qualcosa di straordinario".


Grande Shimone, parli come se l'avessi vinta!
Grande traguardo la CL, complimenti!

Comunque ne riparliamo quest'anno, quando noi saremo prima fascia e voi terza.

Nel girone con pippo e paperino sarebbe passato anche il Verona di turno.


----------



## Ninni21 (28 Luglio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Grande Shimone, parli come se l'avessi vinta!
> Grande traguardo la CL, complimenti!
> 
> Comunque ne riparliamo quest'anno, quando noi saremo prima fascia e voi terza.
> ...



tra l'altro, senza pacifici torti arbitrali contro atletico (in casa) e porto (in trasferta), saremmo passati anche noi...

ma se lo sono già dimenticato, come si sono dimenticati i 6 punti che ci ha tolto il VAR e che li ha tenuti in vita.


----------



## Marilson (28 Luglio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Grande Shimone, parli come se l'avessi vinta!
> Grande traguardo la CL, complimenti!
> 
> Comunque ne riparliamo quest'anno, quando noi saremo prima fascia e voi terza.
> ...



credo si riferisse alla coppa italia


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Luglio 2022)

In coppa contro Moldavi e scozzesi ahahaha alla prima squadra seria,il Liverpool, sei stato preso a pallonate andata e ritorno,ringrazia i pali se ad anfield avete vinto a culo


----------



## Swaitak (28 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi sulla scorsa stagione:"Abbiamo visto l'anno scorso, ci siamo incontrati 4 volte: una volta abbiamo vinto noi, una volta loro e poi ci sono stati due pareggi. Nelle Coppa abbiamo fatto meglio noi, loro sono stati bravissimi in campionato perché hanno fatto veramente qualcosa di straordinario".


Spero abbiano sanificato la coppa prima di esporla nel loro museo


----------



## davoreb (28 Luglio 2022)

Parlava degli scontri diretti quindi immagino intendesse la Coppa Italia.


----------



## Gamma (28 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> credo si riferisse alla coppa italia


Errore mio, pensavo di aver letto proprio CL.

Il caldo e l'estenuante trattativa CDK ormai mi portano anche ad avere allucinazioni 

Edit: nel titolo c'è scritto CL, ecco dove mi sono confuso!
Penso si riferisse a tutte le coppe, a questo punto.


----------



## bmb (28 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi sulla scorsa stagione:"Abbiamo visto l'anno scorso, ci siamo incontrati 4 volte: una volta abbiamo vinto noi, una volta loro e poi ci sono stati due pareggi. Nelle Coppa abbiamo fatto meglio noi, loro sono stati bravissimi in campionato perché hanno fatto veramente qualcosa di straordinario".


Scimmione già piange al 28 di luglio? Ma fatti un giro in Austria anche tu, hai visto che facce rilassate avevano i nostri?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi sulla scorsa stagione:"Abbiamo visto l'anno scorso, ci siamo incontrati 4 volte: una volta abbiamo vinto noi, una volta loro e poi ci sono stati due pareggi. Nelle Coppa abbiamo fatto meglio noi, loro sono stati bravissimi in campionato perché hanno fatto veramente qualcosa di straordinario".


Se non ho capito male parla della coppa Italia.
Gli brucia ancora...


----------

